# Key Post: IKEA - What's the best way ?



## Marion (7 Aug 2003)

I read the thread about IKEA in Glasgow. But what is now the best and cheapest way to get stuff over ? 

- Renting Van and go via Ferry
- www.flatpackireland.com
- Fly with Ryanair, and get a courier over there to    
  deliever it to Ireland ? 

And if somebody has taken a courier over there, how much did they charge approx. ? 

THX, 
Daniel


----------



## CM (7 Aug 2003)

*..*

. . . or you could just wait for the govt to change the law to allow large IKEA type stores to be opened in Ireland !


----------



## Daniel (7 Aug 2003)

*..*

I want the stuff before the year 2175


----------



## Ikea shopper (8 Aug 2003)

*Decisions decisions*

Personally i was lucky enough to have access to a friends van so i went myself on the boat, handy enough drive to Warrington store.

The problem i would see with flatpackireland is that you dont see the furniture until it arrives and im not sure what there attitude would be to a turned up nose, i love the Ikea range but shall we say some of it is pretty far out so you may prefer to see it in the flesh before purchasing.

The courier system sounds like the way forward but it could work out expensive, there going to charge you for the boat fare etc. as well on the bill and its surprising just how little you can pack in a transit van.


----------



## Elcato (8 Aug 2003)

*Re: Decisions decisions*

Hi Ikea Shopper - but how much did it cost you to get the van over and back ?


----------



## Daniel (8 Aug 2003)

*IKEA DELIEVERY*

Sent an Email to IKEA Glasgow, and got the answer that they are now shipping directly from IKEA Glasgow to Ireland. Delievery time is about 7-14 days, and it will be delievered on a monday. 

Costs are 100 GBP for the first two trolleys, every extra trolley is 40 GBP


----------



## TVFan (11 Aug 2003)

*Thank you*

Thank you Daniel,

Good work  

Do you have the full contact details for the store you were in touch with please ?

Can you please post them on this thread for everyone ?

Thank you


----------



## starfish (11 Aug 2003)

*IKEA Glasgow*

And can you order by phone or online from the Glasgow store?


----------



## cobalt (11 Aug 2003)

*ikea glasgow*

IKEA Glasgow with contact details, & links to online (partial) catalogue.

From FAQs:





> *2. Can I purchase IKEA products on the web? *
> Only Sweden and Denmark currently sell products online. In the future, the ambition is to roll out this e-commerce platform to additional countries.


----------



## homegirl (13 Aug 2003)

*day trips to Ikea*

If you're interested in just going for the day Stena offer daytrips to Ikea. Cost is €35 for the trip. A coach does a couple of pickups around the city and brings you to Dun Laoghaire. You get the fast ferry to Holyhead and then the coach takes you to Ikea in Warrington (about a 2 hr journey).

You get about 4-5 hours in Ikea, then load all of your stuff onto the coach. It's then back to Holyhead to catch the ferry home.

This trip isn't really suitable if you're planning on buying lots of larger items. However you'd be surprised at the amount of stuff you can load onto the coach especially if it isn't full.

Stena were stopping these trips during August but said they would probably start them up again in Sept. Your best bet would be to give them a call.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Frank G (27 Aug 2003)

*IKEA*

I've done both Warrington and Glasgow.
If you check out Ryanair specials from time to time you can travel to Glasgow and get 7 hours at store - you'd be amazed how quick time flies by. Cost 10euro return ! Then use flatpackireland or courier it over.

Twice to Warrington by car - got loads in a Trajet. Great deals. In fact your trip could be subsidised if you sold some of the smaller stuff back home.

If IKEA come to Ireland - I will guarantee that the road network system will collapse at the weekends - it would have to be somewhere like Laois or maybe Coolock


----------



## CM (27 Aug 2003)

*..*

Isn't the government planning changes in the legislation to let big non-food retail stores, such as IKEA in ? There was a story about it in the Sunday papers.

It was previously vetoed by the local retail lobby. Too much competition for our indigenous suppliers, you see !!


----------



## ged40 (30 Aug 2003)

*Re: ..IKEA*

Local paper Dundalk Democrat has an article this week saying IKEA have viewed 2 sites in this area with a view to opening but have to wait for the Govt. decision on store size which will be at least 4-6 months.


----------



## dobs (8 Oct 2003)

*IKEA*

I went Ryanair had the morning in Glasgow saw Salvidor Dali's Crufixion lunch at House for an Art Lover taxi to IKEA ( open till 10.00) bus back to glasgow train to Preswick. Bought all the office furniture for 765 £. courired and arrived within the 14 days via Northern Ireland. ONly problem Im having difficulty reclaiming the VAT best go prepared with the necessary Export Documentation to present at the checkout. Meanwhile I am persuing .


----------



## romfordman (8 Oct 2003)

*Mortons Bus*

Homegirl mentioned going by bus - One of these is run by Mortons Bus who leave Liffey Valley at something like 5am, take you to Warrington on their coach and return you with your purchases in the evening.

If I were to make a purchase it would probably be that way.

I have a large dining table with chairs and sideboard which were bought in Thurrock in 1999. I had minor problems with both (a chair had a small (noticeable-only-to-the-wife) stain and a shelf for the sideboard wouldnt physically fit into the assembled unit) and was able to bring them back easily, which obviously we couldnt do from here.


PT

PS The sideboard saga developed further when I brough back the offending shelf looking for a replacement. I was told that I would have to return ALL the parts (in its original flat-pack form) in return for a replacement. After some annoyed words the flat pack units were collected and delivered by courier (I suspect that wouldnt happen here). (De)Assembing took me two hours each time.


----------



## gerry (13 Oct 2003)

*IKEA has gone up !*

Just got the new catalogue - I reckon prices have gone up and just before the debates to whether they'll be allowed in Ireland. Definitely not as cheap as the last 6 years or so


----------



## gerry (13 Oct 2003)

*Lot of views*

By the way judging by the number of views on this thread, there is BIG interst in IKEA in Ireland.


----------



## wwwexpresscouierservicescouk (4 Nov 2003)

*buying/transporting ikea goods to ireland*

As you may know the new ikea store opens in Cardiff Bay on the 6th November. If any body would like items bought and then transported to Ireland please let me know. If there is enough interest and it is economically viable I am prepared to bring it across.Please e.mail to the address disclosed or contact me on 0044 1792 842357 tel/fax.


----------



## emefox (4 Nov 2003)

*email address?*

what is your email address?  tried the web page but couldn't find the site.


----------



## paulhr7 (5 Nov 2003)

*e mail address*

our e-mail address is info@expresscouierervices.co.uk


----------



## rainyday (5 Nov 2003)

*Re: e mail address*

A note of caution - be careful about handing over cash in advance to any unknown business.


----------



## Sal (5 Nov 2003)

*day trips*

Just contacted Stena, got the following info:
Stena are doing coach trips on Saturdays to IKEA...
please call 01 2047777 to book.


----------



## alannah (6 Nov 2003)

*How much*

How much ? Any idea what quantity of goods can you bring back on the bus. Is it first come first served ?


----------



## sal (6 Nov 2003)

*bus*

I called them a while ago, actually it's not such a good deal, it's about €60. However it's not a day trip, you go in the morning, get dropped off at Ikea, get picked up and taken to hotel for dinner, then sleep till 4am, pick up and boat home to arrive for 6am. Kind of strange I thought. Works out as less hassle to get a cheap Ryanair flight -  they're doing the €1 deals till tonight.


----------



## alannah (7 Nov 2003)

*How far from airport*

How far from Prestwick to IKEA ? Is there a bus ? Taxi ?


----------



## sueellen (16 May 2004)

*Some other posts*

*Welcome1
Unregistered User
IKEA in GLASGOW*

Getting a cheap Ryanair to Glasgow to have a look in IKEA.
Anybody any hints getting there from the airport or hints about what to do etc?

*0
Frequent poster*

I'm sure that you can figure out the logistics of travelling between the airport and the store by looking at these sites - e.g. Prestwick (?) airport and IKEA Glasgow...


www.ikea.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Ikea

I think that there may be some crowd who will order/buy/deliver from IKEA UK to Irish addresses so keep an eye out for them too... 


*Marge01
Posts: 2
Re:  IKEA* 

Try [broken link removed], you can order from IKEA through them. Also If you visit the IKEA store in Glasgow they will arrange for the stuff to be shipped over here.
HTH 

*gerry
Unregistered User
IKEA*

I sent an order through to these guys and they never replied. ALso tried to ring them but the phone was never answered so I never bothered. 

*Rashersandwich
Posts: 2
IKEA*

Flatpack ireland couldn't be bothered replying to me either. You'd have to steer clear, wouldn't you? 

*juicec
Unregistered User
IKEA Glasgow*

Hi,

Prestwick is about 30 miles from Glasgow (i.e. IKEA) but has regular trains to the city, whereas Glasgow Airport (where Aer Lingus fly into) is a 5 minute taxi ride from their retail park.

Once in IKEA pick up a catalogue, pencil, notepad and measuring tape and work your way through lots of "rooms" where if you like any item note down the warehouse reference on your pad so you can find it later!

Prepare to be overwhelmed by the quality and value but remember it's all flatpacked which requires some work!

Considering you're flying, once you've travelled along the aisles through the rooms, you'll come to the incredible choice of accessories offered for every room in your house (from towels to candles, glasses to plants).

Staff are fantastic, prices are great, shopping experience enjoyable and hot dogs tasty!.

Once you're finished, you arrive in the warehouse and using the notepad you find your flatpack items ...

Enjoy!! 

*machalla
Registered User
Flatpack Ireland*

Has anyone used this service?

Any opinions?

[broken link removed]

They seem to trip over to the UK with orders for IKEA items and ship them back over here. Obviously they charge for collecting the items and transporting them. 

*punter2005
Registered User*
*Re: Flatpack Ireland*

I was hoping for some feedback on Flatpack Ireland too!!

Read an article at one stage that they were sourcing in the Eurozone. In quite a few examples in their article, the Euro price of the furniture plus the shipping cost was cheaper than the standard UK price. Not sure if this is still the case. 

*punter2005
Registered User
Re: Flatpack Ireland*

I live in Cork so alot of the UK options above aren't particularly relevant. 

Traditionally, the eurozone prices have been considerably cheaper than the UK prices. There must be a market out there for Ikea trips to mainland Europe. 

*Meehaul Kaine
Unregistered User
Not a lot of people know this, but*

IKEA (pronounced eee-kaaay-aaah every
where but UK) have different price levels in different countries.

Myself and stato were just perusing my collection of IKEA brochures from different countries when I noticed that the Galant bureau costs €149 in France and €205 in Germany. Shocking, you say ? I concur.

And there's more. Sultan Nattljus mattress 90*200cm is €125 in France and a mere €89 in Germany. I only noticed this after buying one of these mattresses in France. Ripoff Europe that's what I say.

My IKEA UK brochure is temporarily misplaced, but I expect a thorough check will be carried out when I find it.

Meehaul. 

*cardigan
Unregistered User
Ikea Delft, Rotterdam*

I just took basiqair to Rotterdam for €100 return. There is an Ikea in Delft, about a 5 min drive from Rotterdam airport, you could take a taxi. The weight limit coming back on the plane is 20kg per person, we had more than this and my hand luggage was 11kg, they said it was a bit large but I explained it had fragile/breakable stuff in it and they said it wasn't a problem - there's loads of stuff you can get in Ikea that you can just carry on the plane no hassle - well worth a visit and the Euro prices for the Netherlands seemed very fair to me. Be warned, this Ikea is not open every Sunday.


----------



## punter2005 (17 May 2004)

*IKEA*

Must correct one of my previous postings:

Checked out latest prices in latest 2004 IKEA catalogs.

Did a cross-check on various items of furniture (not a random sample - just the various items I would really like!) - UK prices were pretty much the same as the Eurozone prices. 

Previous time I had checked - 2002 I think - prices in the UK were quite a bit higher than the Eurozone prices.

Hope other IKEA outlets in the UK will follow IKEA Glasgow's initiative!


----------



## sueellen (22 Aug 2004)

*Some other posts*

*gortfad
Registered User
IKEA*

 Has anybody used IKEA in Glasgow and shipped the goods home? Just wondering if it's worth the expense? 

*okidoki987
Registered User
Re: IKEA*

Yes
Yes 
and Yes.

Brilliant place to shop and Glasgow Ikea is a lot bigger and more comfortable then the Warrington one.
Have heard the staff in Ikea call Wednesday's "paddy's day"
because there are so many Irish people in there.
www.ikea.co.uk
Assembling the stuff is very easy with the excellent instructions.
Puts the shops here to shame.
Stuff we ordered was delivered to house after 3 days from going to store! 

*navanwoman
Registered User
Re: IKEA*

Stuff we ordered was delivered to house after 3 days from going to store!


How did you arrange delivery - and how much does it cost per carton/kilo? 

*okidoki987
Registered User
Re: IKEA*

You organise the delivery when you are in the store.
You just bring your trolley(s) to the delivery check after payment.
A trolley can take a suite of furniture, book cases and shelves.
It's slightly wider than the ones in B&Q.
It costs 100 STG for the 1st Pallet and 50 Stg for each one after this (it might have been 100 each for the 1st 2 and 50 for each one after that).
The 3 day delivery was impressive but I have been told it would normally take 7-14 days (still pretty good compared to Irish firms).
They do NOT do phone deliveries, you have buy the goods and then you take your trolley to the delivery checkout and they take the goods and organise delivery over to Ireland. 
Very efficient.

*Diziet
Unregistered User
Ikea delivery to Ireland*

Can anyone tell me if Ikea Glasgow will deliver to Dublin only or elsewhere in Ireland also?
cheers,
Diziet 

*okidoki987
Registered User
Re: Ikea delivery to Ireland*

They deliver to anywhere in Ireland but you have to physically go to the store, collect your goods and pay for them. Then bring them to the delivery area who will then take your goods, get the delivery details including number to phone you. You then pay for whatever you have and go home and wait.

*tubby
Unregistered User
Ikea delivery to Ireland*

I've been toying with the idea of renting a van in NI and getting the boat to Glasgow to get some stuff but this sounds like a much easier option.
Can you fit much on the trolleys for delivery? 

*MissRibena
Registered User
Re: Ikea delivery to Ireland*

I wonder why they don't open a store in Northern Ireland. I'd imagine they would rake it in.

Rebecca 

*okidoki987
Registered User
Re: Ikea delivery to Ireland*

Unless you're living in NI, I doubt if they would rent you a van there. Don't think you are allowed to take a hire van out of the country, check that with the hirer?
You can fit a 3 piece suite of furniture on one trolley.
If the stuff you are buying is flat packed you will get a lot more on the trolley. 
They would open in N.I. but they are waiting to see if the Government here will change the rules to allow them open.
I think the problem with N.I. is finding a big enough site whilst being able to cope with all the expected traffic.


*okidoki987
Registered User
Re: Ikea delivery to Ireland*

Ryanair have flights from Dublin to Glasgow in May for
0.01 cent (+ taxes).
You can get the 8.30am flight Dublin to Glasgow Prestwick.
Train and taxi, into Ikea by 10.30am.
8 hours in Ikea (big shopping centre right beside it so if you wanted to go for an "Ikea break")
Last flight back is 20.55pm so you will have a day return flight for 33.02 including taxes!
Bargain. 

*traleeman
Registered User
Re: Ikea delivery to Ireland*

just got an email from ikea in glasgow,cost of delivery to republic is £100 for 2 trolleys(£60 per additional trolley).Definitely worth a trip over, especially with ryanair offer. All deliveries take place on a monday 

*mags
Unregistered User
delivery*

Is it only glasgow who deliver to ireland or will the edinburgh brach do so too? 

*traleeman
Unregistered User
ikea*

As far as i know its only glasgow. Going there on Mon morn with ryanair back in mon night,


----------



## sueellen (26 Mar 2005)

*Some other posts*

*OhPinchy
Frequent poster
Buying from IKEA*

We're moving into our new house at the end of this month so unfortunately the ballymun ikea won't be of use to us.

First off, can anyone who has bought from IKEA abroad provide details of what kind of savings are involved - is it a case of paying the same amount as you would in a furniture shop like bargaintown here, but you get better quality goods or can both a saving and better quality goods be achieved?

Is there anyway of getting an english language list of their locations in europe as the website doesn't seem to provide this.

I've been told that the Glasgow ikea deliver 2 trolleys (which I'm told holds enough to kit out an entire house) to Ireland for £105 inc. insurance within 4-7 days. That sounds decent enough, but what are the prices in the Glasgow ikea compared to other locations?

Has anyone used flatpackireland.com or a similar service? Their website indicates they charge 30% of your shopping bill for the service they provide in purchasing your goods in edinburgh and delivering them to you. This seems like a massive percentage to me - can savings really be made even with this 30% charge?

Is there any company out there that deliver from an ikea in europe (which is bound to be cheaper)?

All in all, we really like the IKEA style of furniture but just want to investigate the best way of maximising the savings involved also.

The other thread on ikea mentions coach/ferry services, but I'd like to hear from someone who has gone across to wales in a van on the ferry - can you fit enough for a full house into the van? Finally, does anyone know roughly what hiring a van for the day or weekend might cost? Many thanks.

*zag
Administrator
Re: Buying from IKEA*

If it was a very small house, then you could probably do it, but realistically unless you *really* like the idea of buying absolutely everything for you entire house in one go, then it's probably not a good idea.

We have been across a few times with our car and can fit a lot in - you could certainly fit in enough stuff to kit out an entire room into a large car, with the back seats folded down.

Don't forget that things like beds and full height wardrobes are long by definition, so you may have a problem physically fitting them in or on your car. Everything else is normally presented in very small form boxes which lie on top of each other easily.

A problem may arise when Mrs Pinchy approaches the checkout and falls into the other-half-trap where there are loads of small household things (crockery, vases, curtains, dish drainers, candles, etc . . .) which don't stack as easily as the furniture and which actually can add up to a significant amount. I think it is as cruel as having sweets beside the checkout in supermarkets.

z 

*heinbloed1
Registered User
international IKEA shopping*

The cheapest IKEAs are Germany and the Netherlands.You don't have to speak these languages to access the pages.Choose the country and type into the "search" machine your demand,for example BILLY.
So first you have to make sure what you want by using the English catalog or web page.The articles have no numbers and their names are globally the same, more or less(China?).You will find out price differences,for example a kitchen unit bought in Germany is cheaper than in the Netherlands but the fridge/cooker for it is cheaper in Belgium,it has something to do with competition/environmental taxes etc. In Germany you can have breakfast for €1.50 with as much coffee as you like and the child creche for free,I suppose in England you get only a rasher for that money and the creche is filthy.And IKEA England is expensive for furniture as well,the canteen is quiet dirty,dark and loud.
Tell us how to hire a van to go to the continent.When I approach the car hire companies it is always the same story hired car can be brought to the continent for insurance reasons.
PS:The vodka in the blue bottles is worth it,it comes from Europe's oldest distillery.And the bottled beer .....somehow I understand the insurance problem. 

*okidoki987
Frequent poster
Re: international IKEA shopping*

heinbloed1
After reading your post, I assume you've never set foot in an Ikea in England then? 

*heinbloed1
Registered User
IKEA GB*

I was forced to see Cardiff's new IKEA last Easter.In the center of the canteen they had put up a large Plasma TV -about 1m by 2m-for the kids showing some rubbish with a sound that could be heard the floor below.There where mushed chips under the tables, full ash trays on the tables,used napkins strewn around.
In the furniture show area doors where broken from hinges,drawers dangling from cupboards.The staff was not present,at least they did not feel to clean up.
Mind that the shop was only opened a couple of weeks before.
I like the shopping atmosphere/experience of continental IKEA shops.People come to have their lunch break from nearby factories and offices.At least twice per year I am in the Ikea of Bordeaux.The restaurant/canteen full to the last seat at lunch and for dinner.But clean.Quired.Appetizing.And the staff present.The same goes for the Netherlands and Germany.People seem to have more pride there,in their behavior,in their work,not just the IKEA staff.Cardiff was not more than a large chipper with some furniture sale-and I mean SALE. 

*okidoki987
Frequent poster
Re: IKEA GB*

Never been to Cardiff so can't comment but have been a few times to Glasgow and had no problems with that store.
In cont Europe it may have something to do with
the type of people going to these places.
After all how many Irish or English people return their trays in McD's?
The number of people shopping in these stores in the UK would possibly be a lot higher due to the small number of stores and therefore the staff may not have the same
amount of time that their counterparts in cont Europe have?

*Marie
Very frequent poster
Buying from IKEA* 

OhPinchy Heinebloed is correct! There are variations in IKEA stores throughout Europe to do with local wage-levels, taxes etc.

For example their superb Sultan Hasselback spring mattress is £230 in Birmingham Wednesbury store, and Euro229 (almost a third less) in one of their Paris stores.

It would probably be simplest - since you are ready to kit out your house right now and want to do it all together - to order online when you've compared prices and made your selection from the cheapest store (the goods are exactly the same and have the same names) and arrange carriage either by IKEA themselves or through a European haulier who are covered for insurance etc. and are used to the bureaucracy and documentation processes through customs. Exciting!

*Marie
Very frequent poster
Buying from IKEA*

Just heard on the "Today" programme Radio 4 this morning that when IKEA's new Edmonton, London, store opened at midnight last night police, firebrigade and ambulance services had to be called to sort out the chaos. People had been queueing for over 10 hours to get into the store, and thousands of people abandoned their cars on the motorway because the carparks were full. Twenty-two people were treated for crushing injuries and one potential customer was stabbed by someone else in competition over a £45 sofa (I think that's what they said).

*OhPinchy
Frequent poster*

Hi Marie,

Thanks for the advice - I had a look at a couple of products on different IKEA sites in Europe and the price does vary quite a bit like you say. BTW - any idea if there is an English language version of the sites for the European IKEAs or, a full list in English of all their stores in Europe?

I know the Glasgow store delivers to Ireland, but the Edinburgh store doesn't. I need to assess which store is the cheapest, which has cheapest delivery to Ireland, and which is cheapest to get to if I want to maximise savings/value for money. We would need to spend a day in an IKEA to check out the products but then we could order online, but if the delivery costs are going to be along the same lines of flatpackireland and their massive 30% charge it may be best to go fly to the Glasgow store with its higher prices and get them to deliver. 

Anybody have any info on other haulage/delivery firms that might deliver from an IKEA in Europe.

Does anybody know of any other IKEAs besides Glasgow that deliver to Ireland?

Ha, I have to say thats pure mental about the goings on in London last night, I mean bargain hunting is one thing, but hunting down other bargainers is another! 

*cushtie
Frequent poster
Re: Buying from IKEA*

have a look [broken link removed] for details on the Glascow store home delivery. Details are not great though.

I don't see a home delivery section for the Ediburgh site


----------



## Kit300 (16 Apr 2007)

I've ordered twice now from Glasgow and I was very happy with the service. I ordered on line and the person in charge of the service there kept me informed both by email and phone. Goods delivered to my house with no problem, including small items. 
Previously I had made my sums and came to the conclusion that, when taking into account price of traveling to Warrinton or Glasgow with your car or van, (ferry, petrol, own time, sterling rate) this is by far the cheaper option. I also found that the Irish co that gets your order for you was more expensive.
 But I guess,if you want to make a holiday of it, then the transport costs are not so important


----------



## Northerngirl (16 Apr 2007)

New Ikea store in Belfast due open end of 2007.


----------



## dedalus (17 Apr 2007)

Kit300 said:


> I've ordered twice now from Glasgow and I was very happy with the service. I ordered on line and the person in charge of the service there kept me informed both by email and phone. Goods delivered to my house with no problem, including small items.
> Previously I had made my sums and came to the conclusion that, when taking into account price of traveling to Warrinton or Glasgow with your car or van, (ferry, petrol, own time, sterling rate) this is by far the cheaper option. I also found that the Irish co that gets your order for you was more expensive.
> But I guess,if you want to make a holiday of it, then the transport costs are not so important


 
i rang the ikea glasgow store and they told me i had to go to the store to order. Can you tell me how you managed to order online?
thanks


----------



## LMNOP (17 Apr 2007)

dedalus said:


> i rang the ikea glasgow store and they told me i had to go to the store to order. Can you tell me how you managed to order online?
> thanks


 
Having shipped a kitchen and other items recently, the following is the result of our research: 

*Edinburgh home delivery*: Online Option. Pay per pallet. Works out quite expensive
*Glasgow standard delivery*: Must be in Glasgow store. Pay per pallet. Cheaper than above.
*Glasgow distribution:* Must be in Glasgow store. Ships Kitchen only. Good value if only shipping kitchen (£300 to Dublin)
*Van and Ferry**:* Best option if shipping many items imo.
*Flatpack shipping*: This is a shipping company. I believe there are a few others also. They charge a % of the total cost. Good value and good service.


----------



## Petal (24 Apr 2007)

I got a quote of 225 Sterling for delivery from the Edinburgh store. This was for shipping of 2 kitchen worktops and a sliding wardrobe, so quite big items. I think this is the standard price for a pallet. Took ages though to get the quote, basically you email them your order and wait for them to get back with a quote.


----------



## barryjo7 (18 Jan 2011)

*cheap van delivery service is 07775245041*

I paid just 25 pounds from Ikea Edmonton to Tufnel Park. I booked it day before and the van was there when I came out.


----------



## Leo (19 Jan 2011)

barryjo7 said:


> I paid just 25 pounds from Ikea Edmonton to Tufnel Park. I booked it day before and the van was there when I came out.


 
FYI - This (4 year old) thread concerned delivery from Ikea in the UK to Ireland prior to the opening of their Dublin branch.
Leo


----------

